# MERM Practice Problem 37 #3



## mccarmic20 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi:

In this heat transfer practice problem, they have equated Q/A = E/A. How can that be if Q=EA?

Is this just a misprint and should it just say Q/A = E?

Thanks for any help!

Crissy


----------



## gaidox (Mar 16, 2010)

mccarmic20 said:


> Hi:
> In this heat transfer practice problem, they have equated Q/A = E/A. How can that be if Q=EA?
> 
> Is this just a misprint and should it just say Q/A = E?
> ...


I don't have my practice prob with me but check maybe you're looking for unit heat transfer "q" w/c

is equal to Q/A that is why q=Q/A=E/A.


----------



## ChemORME (Mar 17, 2010)

gaidox said:


> mccarmic20 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi:
> ...


You're dead on mccarmic20 - I just checked my problem from doing this just a few days ago and that's what I had written out, q = Q/A


----------

